# First time DIY



## Nimatek (27/2/16)

So I finally took the plunge and tried my hand at some DIY liquids.

Got all my prep work done:



Added the Nic and flavours, time for the PG and VG (70 VG):



Finally done, now I just need to clean all the syringes used - one for each item used:



And my end result! Now I just need to let it stand a while to settle, then some more shaking. Will need to get a few cheap milk frothers and batteries.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (27/2/16)

Awesome! 

Can't wait for the results


----------



## Nimatek (27/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can't wait for the results


Same here! It is a shake and vape recipe but I am letting it stand now over night and tomorrow, the dripper test!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/16)

Good going there. The next logical step in keeping the bills down, while letting the creative juices flow 

Just don't knock the 'shake and vape' recipes or rate them as crappy on the first try. Most of them might still have a harsh taste that only resting for a day or three will resolve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

nice man, welcome to the dark side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (28/2/16)

Exiting times ahead, nothing like a successful diy juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (28/2/16)

Just finished my other 3 recipes and tested all 4. They all turned out very well I think, now just to wait and let them steep a bit. 




Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

